# Hey Arlene ...



## Leeana (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Arlene,

Lets see some updated foal pics of your ET babies from this year




, i think its about time for some pictures of them growing up


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 16, 2008)

Leanna just talked to Arlene and she and Terry will be busy doing hay today. I agree we need updated pictures. Arlene Please


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep yep yep!!!!! I want to see, too!!!!!


----------



## afoulk (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is a shot of the last two babies. Sorrell Pinto is a filly (Windy) and black is a colt (sonny)

There are just about 6 weeks old now.

Getting ready to bring these two in for halter training as they will be shown at the end of August.






Hay and Straw is in the barn whoo hoo I am so happy about that. Tommorrow is a rest day.


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2008)

They are both beautiful





I love the baby doll head on Windy





Also, their paddock / field looks so peaceful and perfect


----------



## Leeana (Jul 16, 2008)

Now that just makes my night



. Pinto filly is


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry I can not see them in person but this is great this year with all the pictures Arlene. Both are beautiful.






. Nice shelter. you built.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jul 16, 2008)

Filly has adorable head, any more shots of her?? Both look very content! And I must say I love those big ole pine trees...gorgeous scenery!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 17, 2008)

..ooOOOO(which one to take home from the Darke Co. Fair)

Hey Arlene, what about pictures of Knotty!





All of ET's babies are beautiful.


----------



## afoulk (Jul 17, 2008)

Sheryl

Knotty is in his new home so he is not here. I am looking forward to showing these two before they go to their new homes and the Darke County Fair is so much fun and usually alot of babies.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 17, 2008)

Ooh, I like the filly too!





And your pasture looks perfect. If I was a horse, I'd want to live there!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 17, 2008)

afoulk said:


> Sheryl
> 
> Knotty is in his new home so he is not here. I am looking forward to showing these two before they go to their new homes and the Darke County Fair is so much fun and usually alot of babies.


I can't wait for the Darke Co. Fair. Will Knotty's new owners be there?

I'm looking forward to seeing those two foals in person too.


----------

